# Moving lightroom from pc to mac



## Morris (Jun 20, 2017)

I would like to move my images (20,000 on external hard drive) and catalog from my pc desktop to my MAC laptop and external hard drive. When I loaded the PC external drive to my MAC laptop, the catalog did not locate the photos. How do I accomplish this?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 20, 2017)

In Windows disks are referred to by the drive letter, so the path to your images in the Lightroom catalog is something like D:/Folder/Image. In MacOS a disk is refered to by name, so the path on the Mac must be 'DiskName/Folder/Image. That is why Lightroom can't find them. You should 'reconnect' the folder(s) as follows. Right-click on the top folder and choose 'Find Missing Folder'. Then navigate to the folder on the EHD and select it. That should do it. If you don't have one single top folder, you may have to do this for each top folder.

One other remark. MacOS X can read an NTFS-formatted disk, but it can't write to it (unless you install special software), so if that disk is NTFS-formatted, you can not add any images to it when you use the Mac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 21, 2017)

You might find my step by step instructions helpful here Morris: How do I move Lightroom to a new computer?


----------

